# Nintendo pulls out WiiU from GamesCom



## Feels Good Man (Aug 5, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> *We are wondering: Is Nintendo still certain about the appeal of its Wii U console? The company has just pulled the device from the display of Europe’s most significant video game trade show later this month.*
> 
> Nintendo confirmed that it has *decided not to show the Wii U at GamesCom 2011 in Cologne, Germany (August 17 – 21)*. The company also canceled all press events surrounding the Wii U and simply said that “security concerns” are the reason why it can’t show and discuss the Wii U.
> 
> ...



http://www.conceivablytech.com/8684/busine...ering-the-wii-u


----------



## Slyakin (Aug 5, 2011)

If Nintendo scraps the WiiU entirely and makes a new console that actually works (maybe better graphics and a better controller) I would seriously just abandon Sony and Microsoft for good.


----------



## Feels Good Man (Aug 5, 2011)

Whoops. Can someone edit the title to "Nintendo pulls out WiiU from GamesCom"? I'll pm a mod


----------



## Nathan Drake (Aug 5, 2011)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> If Nintendo scraps the WiiU entirely and makes a new console that actually works (maybe better graphics and a better controller) I would seriously just abandon Sony and Microsoft for good.



You know how much money they would lose scrapping the Wii U and all of the projects for it at this point? Neither do I, but I'm sure it's a lot.

At least going through with the release of the Wii U is likely to generate income. Trashing the Wii U and starting from scratch would be them digging a hole so deep, it's unlikely that anything they could get out there would be good enough to save them.


----------



## JoostinOnline (Aug 5, 2011)

They said they started working on the Wii U shortly after releasing the Wii, so there is no way they are scrapping it.

@Slyakin:  The Wii U already has better graphics that the PS3 and 360, and TV's have a maximum resolution of 1080p, so they can't really get much better.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 5, 2011)

Feels Good Man said:
			
		

> Whoops. Can someone edit the title to "Nintendo pulls out WiiU from GamesCom"? I'll pm a mod



Done.

"Reconsider" seems a little too much. I think they just don't have anything really to show. They had little to show outside of tech demos at E3 and I don't think they have much for Gamescom.

But nothing for the 3DS?


----------



## Nathan Drake (Aug 5, 2011)

JoostinOnline said:
			
		

> They said they started working on the Wii U shortly after releasing the Wii, so there is no way they are scrapping it.
> 
> @Slyakin:  The Wii U already has better graphics that the PS3 and 360, and TV's have a maximum resolution of 1080p, so they can't really get much better.



Graphics can always get immensely better. You just have to continue to fall back more and more on the console to do the work, while you wait for other technology to catch up.


----------



## Slyakin (Aug 5, 2011)

As for the topic itself, I think that maybe they really don't have much to show at all. It must still be in development. The console in itself looked pretty prototype-ish.


----------



## KingVamp (Aug 5, 2011)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> If Nintendo scraps the WiiU entirely and makes a new console that actually works (maybe better graphics and a better controller) I would seriously just abandon Sony and Microsoft for good.


You don't want touch controls for your gaming on your TV? Why wouldn't it work?

Don't negative thoughts happen when PSV was hold back at e3 or was that hold back
a rumor.

You replied so quickly. O_O


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 5, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> Let's say they are really reconsidering, they could just want scape the controller and use the wiimotes instead of the whole console or is that still to much?



That defeats the entire purpose of a WiiU and just makes it a "Wii HD". So basically you'd pay more for a system that does almost the exact same thing as a PS3 (with a Move controller). People are stupid but they're not _that_ stupid.


----------



## Slyakin (Aug 5, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> Slyakin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh no, it's not that. I just... really want a more traditional experience again. Of course, I'm still excited to see what the WiiU can do, but...

I guess we can't always get what we want.


----------



## machomuu (Aug 5, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> KingVamp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dunno, there are some pretty stupid people.


----------



## Joe88 (Aug 5, 2011)

JoostinOnline said:
			
		

> @Slyakin:  The Wii U already has better graphics that the PS3 and 360, and TV's have a maximum resolution of 1080p, so they can't really get much better.


why dont you actually wait to there is actual games out first instead of using tech demo's as benchmarks
unless you mean the stolen gameplay footage from the 360 and PS3


----------



## Slyakin (Aug 5, 2011)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> JoostinOnline said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And how PS3/360 tech demos "steal" footage from PCs.


----------



## hunter291 (Aug 5, 2011)

Seriously.... are you shittin me ? Argh -.- No WiiU to see for me


----------



## KingVamp (Aug 5, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> KingVamp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought about that just right after I edit, but some people might just want a more powerful wii. (which we still don't know how powerful)

How many games are there design specially for the move? 

Anyway, it probably would be to much trouble to even come up with something else in the last second to replace the controller.


----------



## c_house (Aug 5, 2011)

I highly doubt Ninty would reconsider the WiiU. Developers were going crazy for it at E3, and some are already developing games for it.


----------



## Slyakin (Aug 5, 2011)

Maybe not re-develop, but redesign? That could be a possibility... right?


----------



## machomuu (Aug 5, 2011)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> Maybe not re-develop, but redesign? That could be a possibility... right?


That would be nice.


----------



## Gahars (Aug 5, 2011)

Well this does not bode well for them.

To say that I wasn't thrilled with the Wii U when it was unveiled would be an understatement, so a little retooling may help to remedy that.


----------



## JoostinOnline (Aug 5, 2011)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> JoostinOnline said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I mean hardware stats.  I wouldn't compare graphics from a demo.


----------



## Haloman800 (Aug 5, 2011)

3DS was a flop. I've always hated 3D technology, it's just a phase. Hopefully it'll pass soon.

I honestly think the WiiU sounds great, tablets are all the rage right now. I hope they don't scrap it.


----------



## Slyakin (Aug 5, 2011)

Haloman800 said:
			
		

> 3DS was a flop. I've always hated 3D technology, it's just a phase. Hopefully it'll pass soon.
> 
> I honestly think the WiiU sounds great, tablets are all the rage right now. I hope they don't scrap it.


Actually, the 3DS is basically the opposite of a "flop". The sales are guaranteed to rise after the price drop, and it has some awesome games that actually use the 3D for gameplay (depth perception to judge distance).


----------



## Necron (Aug 5, 2011)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> Haloman800 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They said the same for Starfox, but look what happenned...
I prefer to be negative in this kind of situations, so if it does better, you will be: "it did better than I expected"


----------



## machomuu (Aug 5, 2011)

Haloman800 said:
			
		

> 3DS *was* a flop. I've always hated 3D technology, it's just a phase. Hopefully it'll pass soon.
> 
> I honestly think the WiiU sounds great, tablets are all the rage right now. I hope they don't scrap it.


Why the past tense?  The 3DS isn't dead yet.


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Aug 5, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Haloman800 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nor was it a flop.


----------



## machomuu (Aug 5, 2011)

shinkukage09 said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That too.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Aug 5, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Haloman800 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Must mean it isn't anymore.


----------



## DarkWay (Aug 5, 2011)

With the current situation with the 3DS not selling well, they need to careful consider all possibilities surrounding the success (or not) of the Wii U that includes; marketing, design, developers, strengths, weaknesses, target audience e.t.c.

Nintendo thought the 3DS would sell like hotcakes but after the rather dismal launch of the 3DS they CANNOT balls up the Wii U if they do it could cause big problems for Nintendo in the future.


----------



## Zetta_x (Aug 5, 2011)

When I first joined the GBAtemp forums, I made a thread describing how nintendo can run a service like netflix with their games. Allow downloading of NDS games for a subscription per month. Of course, people thought I randomly thought this without thinking about it and I got flamed to high heaven because of it.

However, I created a thread months ago (pretty drunk) asking how much on average people spend on NDS games per year. Lets say the average person spends about $120 dollars on NDS games per year, then if someone was able to pay a subscription fee of $10 per month, everything spent towards Nintendo games would not be lost. However, you all still flammed me to high hell about suggesting it, yet this would be in Nintendo's best interest for now.

The suggestion I made was simple, Nintendo had only three packages coupled with buying a DS; each packages allowed a certain number DS (also virtual console downloads which will be available on the 3ds) per month with a basic subscription fee per month. On average per year, (this is also why I posted a thread asking how much on average people spend on NDS games per year), nintendo may receive more money per year with a subscription service per month then they make selling NDS games with people playing more games (which allowed more advertising).

The numbers worked simply, if people downloaded a certain game more then another certain game, nintendo would fund that developer more then the other developers; it's as if people have spent more money on developer one than developer two as if they had purchased games. Nintendo would save money because the majority of this would be done digitally.

Where is the catch, how does one download a certain number of games a week mean nintendo gets more money. The catch is the service. On average, they will pull in more revenue per person per year. People will play more games they never wanted to buy (almost like pirating) making a larger population of people who play nintendo games almost like free advertising. Pirating would not be as necessary since a subscription owner can download the games per month and be occupied for a low cost. There is no catch, the unbalance you see in mathematics is that people will download games they would have never bought yet Nintendo still makes money.

The last thing I leave here, because when I first joined GBAtemp forums, I got flammed more than anything else for suggesting this; I still expect the same from this post. Unintelligent people will never understand what the fuck I'm trying to say. As I finish my twelve pack of beer and ready to pass out; I say, have a good one.
--

It would still be possible to buy physical media


----------



## KingVamp (Aug 5, 2011)

Haloman800 said:
			
		

> 3DS was a flop. I've always hated 3D technology, it's just a phase. Hopefully it'll pass soon.
> 
> I honestly think the WiiU sounds great, tablets are all the rage right now. I hope they don't scrap it.


More of case of hate 3D,so it should be a flop.

What is to dislike about 3D unless you can't just handle 3D.
How is it just a phase when we are getting closer and closer towards it? ie Glasses-less 3D TV, Netflix 3d videos, Glasses-less 3d tablets 

How isn't tablets a phase?


----------



## Bladexdsl (Aug 5, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> shinkukage09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it's getting close to it though sales drops, price drops, no games if nintendo doesn't do something about it real soon the 3ds will have a very short life.

as for them pulling the WU they prob don't want $ony to steal any more ideas before it's release


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 5, 2011)

Well, sorry for the blunt, opinionated approach, which has no evidence backing it up- which I don't usually take to posts here, but the WiiU is a pile of shit.

I believe that may be why it was pulled out.


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Aug 5, 2011)

This is a family orientated console and always will be. That's what ninty needs to fix


----------



## JoostinOnline (Aug 5, 2011)

Zerosuit connor said:
			
		

> This is a family orientated console and always will be. That's what ninty needs to fix


I don't see how that's true, considering the fact that they are removing the need for friend codes and are bringing back 3rd-party support.

There is 0 chance that Nintendo will cancel the Wii U, not unless they want to go bankrupt.  They have been working on it for like 5 years, and they simply can't afford to drop it.


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Aug 5, 2011)

Nah they won't cancel but in the eyes of consumers it is family orientated. There are no adult targeting games out for wii im hoping they change this for wii u.


----------



## KingVamp (Aug 5, 2011)

Zerosuit connor said:
			
		

> This is a family orientated console and always will be. That's what ninty needs to fix


More like people need to stop seeing every Nintendo console as family orientated instead see it as everyone orientated.

That's what people need to do. 

/serious

Do you know why? Because this next console is definitely for wii and u. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Adult targeting games?


----------



## JoostinOnline (Aug 5, 2011)

Zerosuit connor said:
			
		

> Nah they won't cancel but in the eyes of consumers it is family orientated. There are no adult targeting games out for wii im hoping they change this for wii u.


There are several (add The Conduit to the list above) for the Wii, but that has nothing to do with what will be released for the Wii.  They have already announced that they are going to bring more support for adult games from 3rd party companies.


----------



## BlueStar (Aug 5, 2011)

The fuck are "adult" games? I thought the problem for some people was the Wii had too many adult games that people's parents played? Oh, wait, you mean the kind of games aimed at teenagers.


----------



## JoostinOnline (Aug 5, 2011)

BlueStar said:
			
		

> The fuck are "adult" games? I thought the problem for some people was the Wii had too many adult games that people's parents played? Oh, wait, you mean the kind of games aimed at teenagers.


Don't make posts that contribute nothing to the conversation.  "Adult"="not for little kids" when it comes to games.  Now let's get back on topic.


----------



## Shuji1987 (Aug 5, 2011)

Are people not getting tired for being so negative towards Nintendo? Literally everything is being transformed into something (horribly) negative. Why are people being so dramatic about everything?


----------



## DukeDizko (Aug 5, 2011)

Glad to hear it's  not comin' to GC! I have totally no interest in lil' swarming fanboys. The assigned Zelda-Flashmob on Thursday may even be more than I can take. What's so wrong about just presenting games and a creepy show with "Mario's original voice" like last year?
And yes, the 3DS won't make it. 
Anywhere.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Aug 5, 2011)

i remember somebody talking about this sometime ago... but what if nintendo found a way to actually put the 3DS and the WiiU together? I don't mean take two consoles and smash them together and see what you get.. no. I mean using the 3DS as the controller.


----------



## JoostinOnline (Aug 5, 2011)

Shuji1987 said:
			
		

> Are people not getting tired for being so negative towards Nintendo? Literally everything is being transformed into something (horribly) negative. Why are people being so dramatic about everything?


Because a lot of people were disappointed with the Wii when it was first released, and decide that disappointment should be applied to all things Nintendo.  Of course, that's not why everyone doesn't like Nintendo, it's just a common reason.


----------



## BlueStar (Aug 5, 2011)

JoostinOnline said:
			
		

> BlueStar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, it tends to mean "stuff with space marines in". Professor Layton and Picross are more "adult" than Gears of War and Killzone, but they don't get incorporated into the "adults games" quota when talking about a console's library.


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 5, 2011)

they got burned with 3DS launch and are cautious this time around


----------



## kotaro_14 (Aug 5, 2011)

They should have never made the console anyways.


----------



## prowler (Aug 5, 2011)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> If Nintendo scraps the WiiU entirely and makes a new console that actually works (maybe better graphics and a better controller) I would seriously just abandon Sony and Microsoft for good.


Doesn't make the console have great games like the PS3 and 360 does though.


----------



## BlueStar (Aug 5, 2011)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> If Nintendo scraps the WiiU entirely and makes a new console that actually works (maybe better graphics and a better controller)



So basically make a console that will be exactly the same as MS and Sony's next offerings?  You've already got two companies making almost identical systems, why do you need another?


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Aug 5, 2011)

I would not be surprised if they delay WiiU.
What makes the WiiU special? The big, fat, ugly looking controller o.o? Which, just by looking at it makes me feel uncomfortable..

I am not a big fan of the Wiimote, but it worked. Most games had fun controlls.

Seriously now, security o.O? Its more like they are concerned that they failed yet again.


----------



## chartube12 (Aug 5, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> Zerosuit connor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



But if those same games would come out for another console, I would end up buying it for said other console.  For 3 reasons. 1.The wii mote is too difficult to use for many games. 2. the other consoles have achievements and trophies. 3. Nintendo's online service still has a lot of work to do. The 3ds and the eshop's poor growth rate shows nintendo is far behind in that area.


----------



## Satangel (Aug 5, 2011)

It's shame this is happening! Was looking forward to seeing more of the Wii U, but I guess it'll be a PSV show only then!


----------



## Veho (Aug 5, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> More like people need to stop seeing every Nintendo console as family orientated instead see it as everyone orientated.


Isn't family "everyone"? Or does "family" mean "everyone at the same time, all the time"? Is a PC family oriented or "family" oriented?


----------



## boombox (Aug 5, 2011)

I wasn't too impressed by the Wii U anyway, seemed really gimmicky, and they left out a LOT of stuff at E3. Hopefully this isn't an omen for Nintendo..


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Aug 5, 2011)

Satangel said:
			
		

> It's shame this is happening! Was looking forward to seeing more of the Wii U, but I guess it'll be a PSV show only then!


Either way PSV would have attracted more attention lol.

Now wait for Nintendo to delay WiiU.


----------



## rockstar99 (Aug 5, 2011)

looked shit anyways


----------



## Ron457x2 (Aug 5, 2011)

I don't understand WHY there is SO MUCH hate towards this system that isn't released yet.
People thought the Wii's motion controls were a gimmick and now people are saying the SAME exact thing about this controller.
Its like saying PSMove is innovative. (WHICH IS NOT!) I mean don't get me wrong but which two companies tried to copy Nintendo?
Nintendo is a family oriented company huh? what about this E3 when Microsoft was reaching towards the kids with Elmo and friends
and Kinectamals? Nothing wrong producing games to the casual market, hardcore gamers just take the advantage to make fun of them.
The WiiU may seem like a dumb maybe stupid idea, but didn't we expect the same thing with the Wii in 06?
we thought it was gonna flop but it didn't It sold more than PS3 AND 360 tenfold. 
About the 3DS not selling well: 
Its because SOME ignorant news publishers like, THESUN are make BLATANT lies about the system. Clearly they are twisting Nintendo's word 
thus making it a "hot topic".  The 3DS was a bit too overprice and should of been around 180$. Now can we PLEASE stop judging Nintendo
with its failures and stop assuming that WiiU is a gimmick? We all fail sometimes, its natural.
EDIT: Nintendo is giving you an HD Wii with great online AND Amazing 3rd party support...isn't that what you wanted?

P.S INB4 TL;DR


----------



## chartube12 (Aug 5, 2011)

Sorry your miss informed, but Microsoft didn't copy shit. Kinect is a licensed tech. Nintendo turned down the offer to use/get it. Microsoft was offered the same tech and accepted the license for it. Would you turn down a potential money maker, you competitor turned down? Especially when the only reason they rejected it was because of hardware limitation, limitations your product doesn't have?


----------



## SparkFenix (Aug 5, 2011)

chartube12 said:
			
		

> Sorry your miss informed, but Microsoft didn't copy shit. Kinect is a licensed tech. Nintendo turned down the offer to use/get it. Microsoft was offered the same tech and accepted the license for it. Would you turn down a potential money maker, you competitor turned down? Especially when the only reason they rejected it was because of hardware limitation, limitations your product doesn't have?



Yes, and about the WIi U getting the same hate as the Wii?


----------



## SamAsh07 (Aug 5, 2011)

Modifications are the sole reason 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Or they are just planning on how to showcase the WiiU properly unlike the broken presentation they gave at E3 Lol.


----------



## chris888222 (Aug 5, 2011)

I really hope the 'craze' of the WiiU will really make Nintendo decide on an AFFORDABLE launch price (ahem 3DS)

To me, it should be priced at US$249.99 or less


----------



## SamAsh07 (Aug 5, 2011)

chris888222 said:
			
		

> I really hope the 'craze' of the WiiU will really make Nintendo decide on an AFFORDABLE launch price (ahem 3DS)
> 
> To me, it should be priced at US$249.99 or less


Lolwut, when PS3 was $500+ no one was raging, and here you want a next gen console to be below $250 just because it's Nintendo? Lol, it should be between $300-$350, it IS a home console after all.

And $249.99 was the Wii launch, how can old and new gen consoles launch at same price? No can't do.


----------



## chris888222 (Aug 5, 2011)

SamAsh07 said:
			
		

> chris888222 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Considering technology today, I don't see how is it not possible to launch a HD/3D capable console at $249.99. Maybe a little more, but no more than $300. $279.99

I don't wish to mention about handhelds as comparison but, the PSV also will launch at $249 same as PSP, and it's next gen.


----------



## Wizerzak (Aug 5, 2011)

Too family orientated? Not enough adult games? Are you sure you're talking about the Wii U? Take a look at this, I don't see a single 'family friendly' game on there:


----------



## M[u]ddy (Aug 5, 2011)

Last year we didn't get to demo the 3DS, this year we don't get to demo the WiiU.


----------



## VashTS (Aug 5, 2011)

they need to stop with trying to go with gimmicks. make that your secondary thing, make a good gaming system your first concern.


----------



## junkerde (Aug 5, 2011)

idk whats with nintendo's gimmicks and so called new innovation, but i mean those are good, but its a gaming system. they have to think about the games. why not just go back to basics, make a gaming console, enough with those gimicks, i think motion is good enough, keep that and just focus on the games. i dont want no bulky touchpap ipad copy.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Aug 5, 2011)

zetta u got flamed because u talked about paying for game on gbatemp

they cant be reconsidering dropping the wii bcz afaik, the costs would be dangerous and anyone who does this risk assessment would come to the same conclusion

maybe its the prototype version they didnt like that should appear on gamescon but otherwise, i dont think its a bad machine at all AND THEY have so many companies working to make games on it like Assassin and Batman. U have the A's and B's, what else do u need?


----------



## emigre (Aug 5, 2011)

Ron457x2 said:
			
		

> EDIT: Nintendo is giving you an HD Wii with great online AND Amazing 3rd party support...isn't that what you wanted?
> 
> P.S INB4 TL;DR



hahahahahahahahahhahahahaha

That post was perfect fanboy.


----------



## JoostinOnline (Aug 5, 2011)

emigre said:
			
		

> Ron457x2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's not a "fanboy" post, it's just true.  While they are catching up with other consoles on the above aspects, the Wii and Wii U have a completely different style of gameplay.  It is based on motion control from the ground up, where as the Move and Kinect were just stupid attempts at motion control.   Sony and Microsoft should stick with what the controls they built the console for, because they work well.

Using the Wii remote does take some getting used to, but after some practice, it is quite easy to control a game (unless the game has terrible control of course).  Actually being able to point at the screen when aiming a gun is especially fun, which is why I really wish they had made more shooters.

Something I am quite excited about is the new Zapper.  I'm sure it will be heavy (although that might make it more realistic), but being able to use the Wii U controller as a scope looks awesome.


----------



## KingVamp (Aug 5, 2011)

Veho said:
			
		

> KingVamp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just... just what? 


Man, Nintendo could come up with the best system in the world and people can still find ways to complain.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Aug 5, 2011)

Considering much of the game footage of WiiU games during E3 was from the PS3/XBox360 and with how 3rd party developers have been pushing-back/cancelling titles recently, I would guess that Nintendo pulled the WiiU from GamesCom because there wouldn't be a lot of new things to show for it. Plus, they had said back then that the WiiU specs/devkits were not finalized, so that could have affected developers from having stuff to present, especially if the changes to the specs/devkits were enough to alter deadlines.


----------



## machomuu (Aug 5, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> emigre said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't see why what emigre is so hard to believe


----------



## _Chaz_ (Aug 5, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> Man, Nintendo could come up with the best system in the world and people can still find ways to complain.


Nintendo's for kids, everyone knows that.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Aug 5, 2011)

Good. Change the whole console. It's not appealing at all, and it has a worse name than the Wii did.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Aug 5, 2011)

they need to definitely change that name


----------



## machomuu (Aug 5, 2011)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> they need to definitely change that name


They won't though, knowing Nintendo.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Aug 5, 2011)

well they have changed names b4 on consoles b4 release...remember revolution?


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Aug 5, 2011)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> well they have changed names b4 on consoles b4 release...remember revolution?



Codename just like Project Cafe was.


----------



## machomuu (Aug 5, 2011)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> well they have changed names b4 on consoles b4 release...remember revolution?


That was it's codename, like the Gamecube being the Dolphin and the Vita being the NGP.  Though I will say they should have kept that as the real name.  Heck, they should have named *this* the Revolution, It's an awesome name.

WHY YOU NO DO THAT, NINTENDO!?  Heck, Cafe is better than Wii U.


----------



## Veho (Aug 6, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> I meant for all casual,hardcore,mature,kids, or whatever.


But if it can run hardcore and mature games, why should the fact it can run causal and kids' games matter? (And vice versa.) 

I mean, I don't see "family" and "hardcore" mutually exclusive from a hardware perspective. Or do "hardcore" gamers not have families?


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Aug 6, 2011)

holy shit...if this is true and Nintendo is reconsidering the Wii-U being released...this will go down as a marketing disaster as worse as the Virtual Boy and the Nintendo 64DD


----------



## Wizerzak (Aug 6, 2011)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> KingVamp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Read my previous post, and actually watch you Youtube clip I linked.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 7, 2011)

If Nintendo completely scrapped Wii U and made a whole new console without the dead-end tablet controller, then I'd sell my Xbox for scrap.


----------



## chyyran (Aug 7, 2011)

I actually liked the idea of the tablet controller 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 But It does seem kind of awkward to be swinging around that thing. Wonder how the final product is gonna look like.


----------



## Rayder (Aug 7, 2011)

What they SHOULD do, instead of that hideous and inevitably overpriced tablet controller is give you a normal controller (whatever is considered "normal" for Nintendo anyway) for the console and let you use the 3DS as a second screen and controller if you really feel you need that screen in your hand while playing a console.  

But you know, what people think Nintendo should do and what Nintendo actually does is two completely different things.  Most likely they just pulled the console from GamesCom because they really don't have any software complete enough to show yet.  People didn't take too well to finding out they used PS3/X-Box footage to show off the WiiU at E3 and they would be foolish to pull that maneuver again.

It's also possible that they were counting on swift sales of the 3DS to fund their GamesCom excursion and since the 3DS ain't selling so well, they decided to save money and skip the GamesCom presentation of the WiiU.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Aug 7, 2011)

I love how everyone is referring to the controller as if it was an actual tablet so they can assume it will be expensive. If it were an actual tablet, then you could do stuff on it without the console, right? Has Nintendo said it could do anything to that extent? There is this article, using Kotaku as a source, that says that the "Wii U Controller Will Have Built in Web Browser", yet nowhere within Kotaku's interview did it mention that the controller was self-contained to not require the WiiU console for browsing the internet. From what I read, it only mentions that you don't have to wait for your TV to turn on to begin browsing, as "you have a screen available at any time that you can check.", which was mentioned after having stated the Wii could browse the internet, but required a wait period while the TV was turning on.


----------



## nIxx (Aug 7, 2011)

Well the 3DS wasn´t on last years GamesCom too. (at least for the public).
That the Wii U isn´t on GamesCom means nothing.
So i would say stop to make more out of it as it is, it´s just stupid 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Aug 7, 2011)

Nintendo is going to shit, because of the 3ds & the earthquake.


----------



## ShakeBunny (Aug 8, 2011)

I think it's a pretty innovative idea, which is generally what Nintendo is known for, but I don't think the WiiU is a good move for Nintendo at this time.

With the less than satisfactory performance of the 3DS so far, I think consumers aren't really looking for any sort of special gimmick like a touch pad controller.

I'd rather have a comfy controller, with plain 'ol buttons, a system with good graphics, and a library of fun games to play. I think something along these lines is what Nintendo really needs if they want to get back more of us hardcore gamers. They should take a page from MS and Sony, and go back to the basics.


----------



## Wizerzak (Aug 8, 2011)

I know this is a stupid, slightly unrelated question but:

Is there the tiniest possibility that the Wii U will appear at the Eurogamer Expo at the end of September?


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Aug 8, 2011)

Wizerzak said:
			
		

> I know this is a stupid, slightly unrelated question but:
> 
> Is there the tiniest possibility that the Wii U will appear at the Eurogamer Expo at the end of September?


We wont really know till then. But since they are not showing it at GamesCom, the chances are pretty low.


----------



## JoostinOnline (Aug 8, 2011)

Since we are talking about the controller, let's review their history:


----------

